# Foxy & Co.



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

So I stayed up and caught last night's pilot episode of "Foxy & Co." on SyFy (after FaceOff). As opposed to Carvers the previous week, I really liked this show! 

FaceOff alums Eric Fox, Roy, Nicole and RJ get together and have started their own FX company. Lots of fun with some crazy props and makeup. It actually reminded me of "Monster Man" without all of the drama. I'd like to see this series get picked up.

Anybody else catch it last night?? Thoughts? Discuss...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw it too. I liked seeing them working together. It looks like it could be fun to watch. They mesh together pretty well it seems. I liked Nicole's cancer foundation superhero and seeing how they worked getting the mold and props to work on the zombie movie. The green blood was cool squirting all over the place. I'd watch it if they produced a series. I wasn't too crazy about Carvers either. I like Ray's work but I wasn't crazy about the show. Maybe it would be better as a special around halloween time.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Watching it right now. I'm totally loving the lack of drama, as well as watching them create some cool props.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I liked it too but the show I am really looking forward to watching is Jim Henson's Creature Shop Challenge. From the promos it looks very promising, like Face Off on steroids.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I totally agree, a good show and without most of the drama. I do wonder if these people ever make enough time to do a project or do they like rushing around the last minute.
Monster man was a dysfunctional group of people with way to much drama.
Looking forward to the Jim Henson Creature shop also. I hope they can keep the drama to a low level.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought it was great, what a powerful team he has assembled. I loved Carvers and hope that gets the Green light. The Jim Henson show is just driving me crazy waiting to see that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We saw part of "Foxy & Co." as well and had the same thought - Monster Man without the dysfunctional drama. The cancer girl was very elegant and beautiful in a bit of a surreal way. The junkyard guy was pure cheesy B movie


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think this is a show I have to check out!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Didn't like the show. For the amount of all star talent assembled, they didn't deliver. Very disappointed, I would not tune in if they were to make this a weekly show.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thought that the how was cheesy.....I like the people on it but just wasn't what I expected....I guess I like the competitions to much......working under pressure and seeing what they do is amazing!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Too many projects at once going on but cool show so far. The team is bitchin'


----------

